# NWP block plate ?



## 02specvq (Sep 16, 2009)

i just installed this on my 05 and now it is jerking/hesitating when i gas on it, only when i gas on it hard...when i ease into the throttle, it revs smooth. it tends to be smoother when the engine is not warm also.

so i put back on the vias plate, but it didnt solve the problem. i just cleaned my mafs and it is acting better, but still has a little hesitation when i gas on it hard.

has anyone else had this problem or have any recomendations?
thanks


----------

